# Brand Tries To Shrug Off Trade-Deadline Rumors



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON - Elton Brand has an appreciation for the business side of the NBA. He understands the world of instant messaging, chat sessions and the sort of speculation that always surfaces as the trade deadline draws near.
> 
> That's how the 76ers' comebacking power forward is dealing with an ESPN.com chat-session comment by Chad Ford, saying sources have told him Brand is available.
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/homepage/20090129_Sixers__Brand_tries_to_shrug_off_trade-deadline_rumors.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion/Haslem/Cook

for

Brand/Miller/Rush

Do it


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh:

Already?....


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ooh.. I'm going to be making people mad on this board.

Especially when the Sixers jump AI n'em in the standings. I can't wait.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Marion/Haslem/Cook
> 
> for
> 
> ...


yeah... no.


----------

